# Jackson Hole driving to Grand Tetons and Yellowstone



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 30, 2010)

From the town of Jackson Hole Wyo, what is the driving time to Grand Tetons Park and Yellowstone.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 30, 2010)

Jackson is only a couple miles from the entrance to Grand Teton. A few miles more to the visitor's center.  Then you have to drive through Teton to the entrance of Yellowstone. I'll estimate 1 1/2 hr to Old Faithful. 68 miles @ 45mph not counting stops to view whatever.

BTW, the town is Jackson, the valley is Jackson Hole.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Greg G (Jun 30, 2010)

We stopped so many times going from Jackson to West Yellowstone through Yellowstone it would be hard for me to say but I did notice posted speed limits approx as follows:

Jackson to south entrance of Yellowstone NP:
41 miles @max 55mi/hr speed limit
16 miles @max 45mi/hr posted speed limit  ( On portions of the north end of Grand Tetons NP)

Thus a little over an hour from Jackson to the south entrance of Yellowstone

South entrance Yellowstone to Old Faithful:

39 miles @max 45mi/hr speed limit (45mi/hr is the max speed limit in Yellowstone with some areas having even lower posted limits)


Thus only assuming the speed limits it would take you about 2 hours to get to Old faithful from Jackson assuming no stops and no hold ups due to traffic (which can be significant depending on the season)

If you use Mapquest it gives a driving distance of 98 miles and a time of 2hrs 36 minutes.

I did notice most people exceeding the speed limits (no news there).

As Jim indicated Jackson is only a few miles from the South entrance of Grand Tetons NP


Greg


----------



## Cheapseater (Jul 1, 2010)

*Go Slow Young Man!*

My family and I are currently in the Grand Tetons and finished Yellowstone. Others have correctly shared that Jackson is very close to the Tetons and not too far away from Yellowstone. My advice to is go slow and often as you travel into the Teton Park and, if you must leave, to Yellowstone Park. Go early in the morning and an hour before dusk into the evening. We liked Yellowstone but we love the Tetons. Same wildlife with much more beautiful view. Better places to stay in the Tetons and better companies running the lodging and activities. Enjoy your time by taking your time!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 1, 2010)

OTOH, we liked the Tetons, but loved Yellowstone! We spent a week at each, but used one of our days at Tetons to return to Yellowstone, and we didn't even see it all. By the way, the drive up into Yellowstone was slower than the above estimate last summer, because of road construction. 

I hope you don't skip Yellowstone thinking you can see everything at the Tetons, unless you're only interested in the wildlife and none of the geothermal marvels at Yellowstone - entirely different.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, Laurie is right, I forgot about the road construction.  There was road construction when we were there in late May of this year from Madison to Norris which could cause 15 to 30 minute delays in both directions.  They appeared to be putting in a nice turnout and bridge just a few miles north of Madison on that road and had a one lane dirt/gravel road with some workers controlling the traffic. 
The road going north to Norris from Madison was actually closed at the Madison junction during the hours from 10:00pm to 8:00am when we were there.  Not sure when they are scheduled to complete this work or if they have already done so but it looked like it could have gone on several months based no what they were doing.
There was also road construction at the very north end of Grand Teton Park with the speed limit at 35 miles/hr in places.

I really liked both national parks.  Tetons has amazing scenery (those moutains are so pretty, especially at Oxbow bend, and along park road) but to see the wildlife close up we had to get up early in the morning to go out and were not disappointed (saw moose, elk, bison right along the side of the road, and a grizzly around the Oxbow bend area). 

On the otherhand Yellowstone seemed to have wildlife at all times of the day and close up  In Yellowstone along the West Enterance to Madison, Madison to Old Faithful, and Canyon to Fishing Bridge, the Bison are very prevalent and many times they were very close to if not walking right in the road).   Also saw elk and a black bear during the afternoon one day and a coyote another day.  Yellowstone also has so many geothermal features which was really cool (although I wish I had been able to see Grand Prismatic springs without the steam cloud obscuring it).  You have the Upper, Midway , Lower Geyser basins, Norris Geyser Basin,  and Mammoth Hot springs, etc.


Greg


----------



## Greg G (Jul 1, 2010)

Ohh, and I forgot to mention the Canyon Falls was very pretty in Yellowstone, especially at Artist Point.
The only thing was the Lakes in Yellowstone and Grand Tetons were all frozen in May so I couldn't take a boat ride across Jenny Lake in Grand Tetons which is suppose to be really clear and beautiful with the Tetons in the background, or see Yellowstone Lake unfrozen which is also suppose to be nice.

Greg


----------

